# Problem with newborn kitten



## lillykberry (Mar 22, 2013)

My former feral cat has just given birth. I was not there during the process but when I walked in two kittens were suckling and one was laying outside of the bed alone, as if she has rejected it. I put it in the bed with her and have been repeatedly tried to place it on a nipple but it will not latch on. It does move around and scream but that's all. She doesn't lick it either. 
Should I just let it be and wait for it to suckle on its own or should I keep trying?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

If you don't feed it soon it will die. They need to be fed every few hours. Please get some kitten formula from the pet store and a bottle and feed it yourself if you want to give it a chance at life.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Try feeding it KMR in a kitten bottle. Although I'm betting that something is wrong with it and it may die regardless. Cats won't spend time taking care of sickly kittens. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lillykberry (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank goodness I finally got it to a spot where it can latch on. I'm still getting the formula but at least I can breathe now.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Good luck with the little one!


----------



## lillykberry (Mar 22, 2013)

He or she is doing so great now! Whenever the mommy moves it tries to find a new spot and even slaps its siblings.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Is the momma taking care of it? Cleaning it and such?


----------



## lillykberry (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes, after he latched on the first time she licked him and has been tending to all three of them equally.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

That's great! Keep us updated! And pictures when you can?


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

That's great! So glad the little one is doing well.


----------



## lillykberry (Mar 22, 2013)

Here are a few from last night and nap time today. It's hard to get good pictures of their faces because they just look like mushy rats. They also move a lot and scream when I hold them for more than 5 seconds, especially the tuxedo boy. The special one is the light grey tabby. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marlindh (Mar 29, 2013)

Omg that's great after I read the first post I got worried and sad but as I kept reading it put a smile on my face . Great to hear hope all goes well. Please keep the pictures coming . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

They are so precious! I'm glad the third baby has been accepted by mama cat!


----------



## lillykberry (Mar 22, 2013)

Things are still going even better! I was holding the special one and he started to cry so mommy cat came over, picked him up by the scruff of the neck, and plopped him in the bed. She also cleans his bottom and does everything right. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lillykberry (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the darker tabby is a girl and the special one and tuxedo are boys.





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are all adorable! Great pictures! Now I have baby kitten envy. Seriously, I am so happy that the little special one is thriving now. I was afraid something bad was going to happen.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

So precious! I'm glad momma kitty is taking care of all of them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lillykberry (Mar 22, 2013)

Cuddles from this morning! The special one tends to move around and climb a lot, so my mom suspects that that is how he ended up outside of the bed. She thinks he couldn't scream yet so momma cat didn't know he was in trouble. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

The little special one looks like it is going to be nothing but trouble. Thanks for the pictures. Keep them coming!


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Is she in a nest or just on a blanket on the floor? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lillykberry (Mar 22, 2013)

She has a donut shaped bed as her nest where the babies spend all of their time. I think she just thought it was too warm so she brought everyone out of it. After I saw this I turned the heater down and put everyone back in the nest. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lillykberry (Mar 22, 2013)

Here are some updated pictures of the babies. They all have their eyes open and bounce around all the time. It's so fun to see them interact with each other because now they actually have even more pronounced personalities. 

























Beast is the tuxedo, Munchkin is the hammy tabby, and Special Ed is the light grey and white tabby. Beast actually enjoys sitting in my lap now and willingly climbs up into it by himself. He even cries when I walk away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lillykberry (Mar 22, 2013)

Special Ed never sits still long enough to get a good picture but tonight was the first I could get. 







And of course the only time that you can somewhat see Beast's face he has a piece of eye gunk. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pllamah (Jul 5, 2012)

lillykberry said:


> Here are some updated pictures of the babies. They all have their eyes open and bounce around all the time. It's so fun to see them interact with each other because now they actually have even more pronounced personalities.
> View attachment 13554
> View attachment 13562
> View attachment 13570
> ...


awww, i think im in love with the one in the last two photos :3 so cute.


----------

